# Bessacarr E530 shelf.



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,

The shelf in my main storage cupboard has just collapsed(see attached photo).

Upon inspection I have found it was only glued on.There has not been any significant weight put on it,and the van is only eighteen months old.

Has any other swift motorhomers experienced this.If so,how have you remedied it.In my opinion the glue is not really up to the job.

Kind regards,
Lonewolf.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Lonewolf said:


> Has any other swift motorhomers experienced this.If so,how have you remedied it.In my opinion the glue is not really up to the job.
> .


Ours is coming up to 3 years old in February and the shelf is still in position, despite holding some serious loads ( TV, Solar panel, various tinned foods etc).

The front of the shelf came off fairly early on and was not very well attached. We've re-attached it below the shelf with both screws and a metal bracket at each end as well as glue so it strengthens and supports the shelf but does not prevent us sliding plastic storage boxes in and out without them having to be lifted over the lip of the shelf front.

Slightly off topic but does your cutlery drawer open fully ? Ours looks like yours in the photo but only opens as far as the front compartment in the drawer liner. This means that for anything in the longitudinal drawers you have to put your hand inside the drawer right up to the wrist. One day we'll get around to removing it and putting in longer sliding sides but meanwhile it is irritating.

G


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Exactly the same thing happened to our van (not a Bessacar).

Our shelf was supported by 4 very small plastic blocks.

I have removed them and glued and screwed 2 strips of wood to give much better support.

I dont understand why this couldnt be done in manufacture - would cost all of 20 pence.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It seems that cost cutting goes too far sometimes. Manufacturers have one eye on what's happening in the domestic situation, seemingly not realising that a motorhome is a somewhat different beast. As you say, the ships are being spoilt for a ha'pporth of tar.

Gerald


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> It seems that cost cutting goes too far sometimes. Manufacturers have one eye on what's happening in the domestic situation, seemingly not realising that a motorhome is a somewhat different beast. As you say, the ships are being spoilt for a ha'pporth of tar.
> 
> Gerald


Yes Gerald

And this is just one of the 'improvements' Im working my way through :? .


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi G,

Just returned from the van.I've decided to fit four small brackets at the front and back of the shelf to give it more support.

Yes,we have the same problem with our cutlery door.It's our favourite game whilst we're away...............guess the cooking utensil thats in the longitudal drawer :wink:

I have to agree with Gerald and Twinky.In that a bit more attention to the finished quality would not go amiss with these Motorhome manufacturers :roll:

Kind regards,
Lonewolf.


Grizzly said:


> Lonewolf said:
> 
> 
> > Has any other swift motorhomers experienced this.If so,how have you remedied it.In my opinion the glue is not really up to the job.
> ...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Lonewolf said:


> Yes,we have the same problem with our cutlery door.It's our favourite game whilst we're away...............guess the cooking utensil thats in the longitudal drawer :wink:
> .


Thanks for that ! At least we now know that it's a feature not a fault. :?

G


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

I've had similar experience with other fittings in my Swift. Poor glueing, screwing or stapling. When a problem occurs I go around and do a proper job.

What ever happend to get it right first time.

Colin


----------

